# Udonis Haslem to Rockets for ......?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rumor: Udonis I Haslem for Rafer S Alston?

Good or bad?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

HAHHAHA good joke


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Good


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is this a real reported rumor or is it

OH YES IT IS BALLSCIENTIST 

I haven't been here long but I already know the most legit source for information in the league.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I would definitely take Haslem for Rafer. This is the best Fantasy Basketball Trade I have ever seen!:biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Good. ¬¬


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

aaaaaaaaah if only one day bs would give us a link, I would be the happiest of forum users!

The Heat turned down a trade offer of Haslem for Artest... I seriously doubt that they will trade Rafer for Haslem.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:
Basketball News: "With five guards on the roster now, and a desire to bring in a starting power forward the Rockets may have little choice but to trade Rafer Alston. Mike James is likely going to be the starting point guard moving Rafer to the bench. There are several teams that would love to have a pass-first guard and don’t be shocked if Miami comes calling, especially if Udonis Haslem is really available."


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How about Battier for Haslem?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> Rumor: Udonis I Haslem for Rafer S Alston?
> 
> Good or bad?


In a NY minute.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Power_Ballin said:


> In a NY minute.



ya, but dont know if its true or not


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Quote:
Basketball News: "With five guards on the roster now, and a desire to bring in a starting power forward the Rockets may have little choice but to trade Rafer Alston. Mike James is likely going to be the starting point guard moving Rafer to the bench. There are several teams that would love to have a pass-first guard and don’t be shocked if Miami comes calling, especially if Udonis Haslem is really available."
```
Did you just write this or is there really a url that we can go to? The sad thing is this might be true since Miami is rumored to be going after Mo Williams. Rafer for Haslem straight up doesn't work though.

If this is a real thought, what about Rafer, Sura, Snyder, VSpan, and JLIII for Haslem and Posey? If Miami doesn't think they can resign Posey or don't want to pay him more then they get a cheaper replacement in Snyder plus Sura's expiring contract. Rafer replaces JWill as the starter and the rest just makes the deal work.

Not as bad as it looks. Rockets do this in a minute. Miami I'm not so sure but, it works!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

While BS did not actually provide a link for us, here it is.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22632.shtml

Let's give the man some props even though the source is hoopsworld which we all know is
about as reliable as BS. Oh well, so much for the props.:biggrin:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

that would be a really dumb move on miami's part. but maybe those guys only care about tanning and hot babes to realize what a bone head move that is.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> While BS did not actually provide a link for us, here it is.
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22632.shtml
> 
> ...


I think BS is more reliable than hoopsworld. Now we know this trade won't happen. :thumbdown:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

UD is untouchable according to most heat fans and I agree, he is a local star, kid grew up dreaming about playing for Miami, he gets to be one of the key role players help to bring the first chip to MIA AND!!!!

He took a paycut to stay in Miami and help the team have more flexibility with the cap to sign other players. Trading him would be a disaster and RAfer is def not worth him 

Now the talks of battier is interesting though as well as the S&T with Posey, but without a PF in the deal I doubt Rockets would do it... perhaps rafer and Battier for s&tPosey and Walker?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i liked the thread and was very excited until i looked a little to the left and it was BS so then all hope was dashed


----------

